# Snow Plow Drivers needed in Western NY, Buffalo and Suburbs from Lockport to Hamburg



## TDR Plow (Sep 9, 2010)

We are looking for experienced snow plow drivers and hi lift/back hoe operators for the up coming winter season. We also have summer work available if you want to stay on with us. Please reply to this thread. Thank you.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think we are all looking for the same thing.


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in Hamburg ny . we do mostly commercial but can add some residential. 
[email protected]


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have 15 years plowing experience. What would you start me out at?


----------

